# An attempt to clear a hobby backlog I (2013).



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guys,
hopefully I can make some inroads into this list of stuff over 2013. I'm under no illusions that I'll clear the lot, but we can all dream! :laugh:

Warhammer 40,000

Chimera.
Leman Russ Demolisher.
Leman Russ Demolisher.
Cadian Battleforce.
Cadin Heavy Weapon Squad.
Cadian Squad.
Cadian Squad.
Cadian Platoon.

2ed Long Fang Squad.
2ed Blood Claw Squad.
2ed Grey Hunter Squad.
Land Speeder.
Land Speeder.
Tactical Squad.
Tactical Squad.
Devastator Squad.
Terminator Squad.
First Captain.
Scout Squad.
Scout Squad.
Assault Squad.
Assault Squad.
Land Raider.
Land Raider Crusader.
Mk1 Whirlwind.
Mk1 Whirlwind.
Mk1 Predator.
Mk3 Predator.
Razorback.
Tech-Marine.
Bike Squadron.
Bike Squadron.
Command Squad.

CSM Lord.
CSM Sorcerer.
CSM Sorcerer.
CSM Bike Squadron.
CSM Terminator Squad.
Chosen Squad.
Hellbrute.
CSM Squad.
Berzerker Squad.
Cultist Squad.
Cultist Squad.

Necron Lord.
Warrior Squad.
Warrior Squad.

Ork Boyz (10)

Necromunda.
Escher Gang.
Delaque Gang.
Orlock Gang.

Warlord Games.
Foote (40).
Foote (40). - Sold.
Foote (40).
Foote (40).
Foote (40).
Foote (40).
Foote (40).
Foote (40).
Horse (12).
Horse (12). - Sold.
Horse (12). - Sold.
Horse (12).
Horse (12).
Horse (12).
Horse (12).
Horse (12).
Dragoons (24).
Cuirassiers (12).
Firelocks (30).
Saker. - Sold.
Saker.
Mortar. - Sold.
Master Gunner.
Marksman.
Petard. - Sold.
King Charles I. - Sold.

Privateer Press.
Dirty Meg.
Sea Dog Deck Gun.
Mariner Warjack.
Buccaneer Warjack.
Sea Dog Rifleman.
Sea Dog Rifleman.


Peter Pig.
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter Regiment of Foote (22).


Key:
Unopened.
New Addition.
Assembled.
In Progress.
Complete.


----------



## Decho (Dec 2, 2012)

Good luck, you'll be needing it 

I too have a vast backlog, which I'll be hoping to reduce by more than I add to it this year (which would be a first):

Warhammer Fantasy:
Island of Blood contents (+5 extra sea guard)
Elves:
A dozen metal swordmasters (swapped one of the command ones from island of blood to make a unit of 20)
Repaint 8 shadow warriors to new colours
15 spearmen
Repaint 15 spearmen to new standard
5 mages (I like mages)

Unit of night goblins
Unit of wood elves
A few wood elf heroes
Leopold's Leopard company (15-strong, considering doing with snow leopard livery)

40K
Contents of sace hulk 3rd edition (converting blood angels to own chapter)
5 extra terminators
25 extra genestealers
~15 tactical marines
5 metal SM veterans (close combat)
~a dozen scouts (combination of metal and plastic)
Ordo Xenos inquisitor and attendants (mid-conversion)
21 stormtroopers (11 kasrkin, 10 'normal')
10 steel legion
Metal Cadian command squad
~30 orks with a warboss
~25 Chaos marines
1 Tau battlesuit
A few random eldar

Other fantasy/sci-fi
More than I can count

Historical
Approx 1500 French Napoleonics...


Yeah it's really not happening.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck with that lot Decho! :laugh:



And I sympathize with this bit _far_ too well 



Decho said:


> I too have a vast backlog, which I'll be hoping to reduce by more than I add to it this year (which would be a first


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Good luck with that lot bro! I think that list would take me the best part of 93 years to complete. :shok:

Close to completing my Warmachine list in the next 10 days hopefully. You started on the Mariner yet?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Good luck with that lot bro! I think that list would take me the best part of 93 years to complete. :shok:
> 
> Close to completing my Warmachine list in the next 10 days hopefully. You started on the Mariner yet?


You may have noticed a distinct lack of Green writing on there......? :laugh:

Dirty Meg just needs basing up, currently slugging away at;
SM Assault Squad.
SM Scout Squad.
SM Bike Squadron.
Sea Dogs Deck Gun + Crew.
Sea Dogs Mariner Warjack.

Most of the Warmachine work has been on the deck gun so far. Dreading the bloody Mariner! :blush:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Scout & Assault Squads complete! :victory:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

You should post pictures of the completed squads so we can see them. Just might add more to the thread.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Scout & Assault Squads complete! :victory:


Good stuff bro, been at the milk again? :wink:

Ye shall be glad to know that I am investing in a bigger desk in the near future, I am hoping this means greater productivity.....!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

morfangdakka said:


> You should post pictures of the completed squads so we can see them. Just might add more to the thread.


I intend to, however I'm knackered for doing so with any quality at present. I'm hoping to get my pc fixed before not too long, then I can give mother dear this laptop back :blush:



Logaan said:


> Good stuff bro, been at the milk again? :wink:
> 
> Ye shall be glad to know that I am investing in a bigger desk in the near future, I am hoping this means greater productivity.....!


PINTS!!! :training:

Good man! Although where the fark are you going to put it? :laugh:


Edit: Added a Terminator squad to the backlog, as the bitz arrived this morning.....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished off some Warmachine bits. Dirty Meg, and the Deck GUn.

Shonky pics to follow presently 

Edit:

They aren't actually this shiny in the flesh..... 

Broadsides Bart


















Dirty Meg


















Deck Gun


















Sea Dogs


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking pretty good, mate. I think you could get more depth from the colours if you used a few washes, especially on the clothes.

Edit: Also, GIMME YO KITKATS


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Boc said:


> Looking pretty good, mate. I think you could get more depth from the colours if you used a few washes, especially on the clothes.
> 
> Edit: Also, GIMME YO KITKATS


Thank ye very glad  They've just had a sepia wash all over, which took out some of the brightness 

MY KITTYKATS!!!


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I seriously was paying attention to he KitKat logo, nothing else...

I too have a backlog, I believe the first box of Firewarriors I ever bought (First hobby kit I ever bought) still isn't painted...

Along with two hundred Space Marines who have been gazing at me from the corner of my desk for two years now... Yet I keep buying them. 

It's an addiction, but a damn good addiction. And only slightly more expensive than cocaine.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Started work on these;

2ed Blood Claw Squad.
9th Company Captain.

Finished these;
Dirty Meg.
Sea Dog Deck Gun.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Looking good bro. I look forward to pulverising them in the near future....


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry sir cant see the images. (maybe cause im at work)
But I wish you the best of luck with your backlog.
I sympathise with you since im in ths same boat....
i have armys that I havent even touched........


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Looking good bro. I look forward to pulverising them in the near future....


Cheers brofus :so_happy: Who says the boot will be on your foot anyways? 



rayrod64 said:


> Sorry sir cant see the images. (maybe cause im at work)


More than likely. Depends on your workplace's net security I suppose?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Just added a 10man Mk5 Assault Squad to the backlog that I picked up at the Open Day today. Travelling backwards..... :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And now the CSM half of the DV box has been added to the backlog with precisely zero forward progress to counterbalance it..... D'oh! :headbutt:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

A fresh Space Marine Scout Squad has just been added to the list :headbutt:



Tawa said:


> And now the CSM half of the DV box has been added to the backlog with precisely zero forward progress to counterbalance it..... D'oh! :headbutt:


However, I'm chunking away at the Helbrute and the CSM Lord only needs basing. Progress I suppose :laugh:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to stop adding to the list.

Well done so far. Look forward to seeing more completed minis.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The current batch of incoming gear is to be able to finish a Scout & Devastator squad so I'm _sort of_ justified in getting them..... 

And I've had an idea for the Imperial Guard stuff to make use of it with my current CSM project. Here's hoping for plenty of progress in the second half of the year :so_happy:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So, the first squad of Cultists are underway as of this morning.

I have started them as the August entry for the Army Painting Challenge and also for the August round of the Painting Deathmatch.

My two failed entries of a CSM Squad and the Hellbrute are being saved up for one of the fabled Double Months in the hopes I can claw back dome leeway with the Army Challenge as both of my RL cards are already gone.
My only completed (not based yet) unit for the Army Challenge is my CSM Lord who also netted me a (very welcome) 2nd Place in the June round of the Painting Deathmatch.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Chaos Marine Lord completed.

Pictures to follow (probably tomorrow sometime)
EDIT: The "Lord" in the above post will be used as a Sorcerer in future.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Bro, did you ever finish that heavy Jack?

Last time I dared to mention it you were near psychotic with rage.....:laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Bro, did you ever finish that heavy Jack?
> 
> Last time I dared to mention it you were near psychotic with rage.....:laugh:


Um, no. :laugh:


Here's those pics 

*Lord.* 


















Sorcerer.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Awesome looking Lord there my Furby friend! Only advice would be some lighter highlights on the cape, to make it stand out a bit and make it different from the armor of the same color. 

A example could be given like the one I did back in the day. You can find him in my army display _(in my signature - Just click the Chaos Space Marines name)_.

I love the paint theme though - Looks nice and dirty :clapping: I will be following this thread with interest!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good and I wish you the best of luck. 

Hmmm Lord Djinn McSnazzypants sounds good


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheers guys :so_happy:




Nordicus said:


> Awesome looking Lord there my Furby friend! Only advice would be some lighter highlights on the cape, to make it stand out a bit and make it different from the armor of the same color.


Bugger, I hadn't noticed how it had come out in the picture :blush: The armour is an off-white, and the cape is actually flesh coloured but it seems the flash put paid to that :laugh:

That Lord of yours is very nice by the way :so_happy:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

One Buccaneer Light Warjack and two Sea Dog Riflemen arrived in the post the other day.

I still need another Buccaneer, and once I've completed some of the CSM stuff on the desk these will take priority in order to complete my WarMachine force


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

First Captain completed as of five minutes ago :yahoo:

Picture to follow tomorrow when I have some decent light


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I've set up a new thread for 2014 here.


Closed


----------

